# Need to build fence for router table



## jvallee (Dec 13, 2010)

Newbie, so pls forgive any mistakes. Have bought a small Craftsman router table and Skil router (pls don't laugh...)
The fence is awful. The bolts that tighten the fence to the table do not clamp tight enough and the fence moves, ruining my work.
I want to build a fence that BOLTS to the table and has threaded rods for adjustment of fence to bit. 
I have looked thru the forum and have only seen clamp on fences.
Does anyone have any suggestions on plans or am I asking too much?
Jean


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Craftsman table, but it sounds like you have something missing, preventing the nut or threaded knob from tightening sufficiently. Washers on either side, perhaps?

One approach to the micro adjustment feature would be a two-stage design - a fence with the micro adjuster sitting on a platform that stays tight to the table.

Pat Warner ("Routerman" on several woodworking forums) shows a design on this page on his site:

The Router Table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jean


You can made your own easy, just make it longer than the router table top so you can use carr.bolts and some knobs to clamp it to the under side of the router table, something like the pictures below, no need to drill holes in the table top the side block will clamp it in place quick and easy..

===========



jvallee said:


> Newbie, so pls forgive any mistakes. Have bought a small Craftsman router table and Skil router (pls don't laugh...)
> The fence is awful. The bolts that tighten the fence to the table do not clamp tight enough and the fence moves, ruining my work.
> I want to build a fence that BOLTS to the table and has threaded rods for adjustment of fence to bit.
> I have looked thru the forum and have only seen clamp on fences.
> ...


----------

